# Fantasia 2000 - Rhapsody In Blue



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Can somebody please tell me if this is the full version of Rhapsody In Blue? I enjoy this version, but I noticed that this version in shorter than most (c. 15 mins.)


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I know that there are a number of different versions of the piece, so I can't say this one is 'wrong', but, having listened to the opening, it is comparatively slow, so there's no way it has the same material as the recordings that go for 15-16 mins. I don't know what's been cut, but something has.

Personally, I like the Jazz Band arrangement, brilliantly performed on this CD:


----------

